# How Can I Duplicate This?



## AVLPainter (Dec 16, 2014)

Does anyone know how to duplicate this look? It's probably pretty simple. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

lacquer toner


----------



## AVLPainter (Dec 16, 2014)

I believe it was somehow rubbed on by hand, not sprayed.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

It looks relatively easy... Like maybe a one coat wipe with a gel stain?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Our standard is Behlen Shading and Glazing Stains, although we've used Old Master's Gel Stains when pressed.

http://www.shellac.net/shading-glazing-stain.html


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

I did a project like that recently. I added laquor stain to high build laquor and shaded. Took five coats of laquor but it turned out great and there was no sanding involved, except in between coats.


----------



## AVLPainter (Dec 16, 2014)

Two fingers, do you have any pictures of that project? Sounds interesting... I would like to see that. I'm not sure what you mean by lacquer stain, but if I'm guessing right you added a stain to your lacquer and then sprayed it on, like a toner? Is that what you mean by shading?


----------



## AVLPainter (Dec 16, 2014)

Gough, do you mix those Behlen shading and glazing stains in with finish and then spray, I'm guessing similar to Two Fingers? If so, what is it that you like about these stains over some others?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

AVLPainter said:


> Gough, do you mix those Behlen shading and glazing stains in with finish and then spray, I'm guessing similar to Two Fingers? If so, what is it that you like about these stains over some others?


We apply the shading/glazing stain by brush, then soften it with either an oxhair brush or a badger blender. It dries quickly and then we either spray or brush on the finish. We like it because it's easy to work and compatible with a wide range of finishes.

If we have to tone spray coats, we usually add some Japan colors.


----------



## AVLPainter (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry for the late response. I've been super busy. Thanks Gough for the info. I will have to try the shading/glazing stain. I've tried to do toning with a brush before, but never could get it even. Will be great to try a new product with that technique. Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

That's why I am a painter, FAUX guys have to be half painter half artist! lol


----------

